
Slack’s growth is insane, with daily user count up 3.5X in a year - rezist808
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/01/rocketship-emoji/
======
jmclnx
funny, slack seems to be just like IRC, but on the 'WEB'. Wonder what other
text based utilities' functionality can be converted/copied/retrofitted to the
WEB and make someone rich :)

